# Dosage



## rachy2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi can any one give me any advice. As my previous posts I am trying rto work out the dosages of ERFA I would need, I think I have it sussed, there is 37g of T4 in 1 grain of Armour/ERFA. so therefore If I was on 150of Thyroxine I would need 4 grains. Is this correct ?

Can anyone clear this up for me or help.

many thanks

Rach


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

From the Armour Thyroid site:

For reference: http://www.armourthyroid.com/con_faqs.aspx

*Be sure to talk to your doctor or other healthcare professional before changing medications. A dosage conversion table is provided below for guidance.*

The basic "rule of thumb" in converting thyroid doses is that 100 mcg of T4 is roughly equal to 25 mcg of T3, or 1 grain (60 mg) of Armour Thyroid.

Please refer to the table below for approximate equal strengths of various thyroid medications (taken from the USP-DI).1
DrugThyroid Tablets, USP (Armour® Thyroid) Liotrix Tablets, USP (Thyrolar®a)Liothronine Tablets, USP (Cytomel®b)Levothyroxine Tablets, USP(Unithroid®c, Levoxyl®d, Levothroid®e, Synthroid®f)Approx. Dose Equivalent 1/4 grain (15 mg) 1/4 25 mcg (.025 mg) Approx. Dose Equivalent 1/2 grain (30 mg) 1/2 12.5 mcg 50 mcg (.05 mg) Approx. Dose Equivalent 1 grain (60 mg) 1 25 mcg 100 mcg (0.1 mg) Approx. Dose Equivalent 1 1/2 grains (90 mg) 1 1/2 37.5 mcg 150 mcg (0.15 mg) Approx. Dose Equivalent 2 grains (120 mg) 2 50 mcg 200 mcg (0.2 mg) Approx. Dose Equivalent 3 grains (180 mg) 3 75 mcg 300 mcg (0.3 mg)

Note: Please keep in mind that dose adjustments may be required. *Thyroid dosing is highly specific* and will need to be individualized by your doctor to get the best result.

Notes:
a. Thyrolar is a registered trademark of Forest Pharmaceuticals, Inc.
b. Cytomel is a registered trademark of Jones Pharma Inc./King Pharmaceuticals, Inc.
c. Unithroid is a registered trademark of Jerome Stevens Pharmaceuticals, Inc.
d. Levoxyl is a registered trademark of Jones Pharma Inc./King Pharmaceuticals, Inc.
e. Levothroid is a registered trademark of Forest Pharmaceuticals, Inc.
f. Synthroid is a registered trademark of Abbott Laboratories, Inc.

150 mcg Thyroxine converts approximately to 1 1/2 grains or 90 mg of Armour. 4 grains of Armour would probably kill you - that's a boatload compared to your old dose.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rachy2009 said:


> Hi can any one give me any advice. As my previous posts I am trying rto work out the dosages of ERFA I would need, I think I have it sussed, there is 37g of T4 in 1 grain of Armour/ERFA. so therefore If I was on 150of Thyroxine I would need 4 grains. Is this correct ?
> 
> Can anyone clear this up for me or help.
> 
> ...


That is not correct; you cannot handle the T3 that is in 4 grains. My Armour has 9 mcgs. of T3 per grain. That is 36 mcgs. of T3 which would send you to the moon.

Also, g stands for gram. There are 1000 mgs. in one gram, 1000 mcgs. in one mg..

Please try to use the correct measurement here with this stuff.

Forget the T4; when taking T3 in any form, T4 is automatically suppressed somewhat and is of no or little concern. T3 is your "active" hormone.

Your doctor should be able to prescribe the correct dose of Erfa for you to start on.


----------

